# Gardasee (Torbole) mit Hund ??



## Moonshaker (28. Februar 2005)

Hi,
damit meine Freundin dieses Jahr mit an Gardasee fährt brauch ich dort irgendwo die möglichkeit am Strand zu sein wo auch Hunde hin dürfen.

Wir sind meist auf dem Campingplatz in Torbole, der letzte links in Richtung Riva.
Auf den Campingplatz is das kein Problem nur darf der Hund nicht mit an Strand gescheigedenn dort ins Wasser (und er schwimmt doch so gern *gg*).

Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gemacht wo es am Nordgardasee gut mit dem Hund ist. Am besten am See.

welche Möglichkeiten gibt es?

mfg steffen


----------



## Ger (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
glaube, da bist du richtig, dort ist auch ein Hundestrand, wenn mich mein Alzheimergeplagtes Hirn nicht täuscht. In Italien mußt du generell immer Leine und Maulkorb mit dir führen, d.h. dabei haben und nicht das der Hund die ganze Zeit mit Maulkorb und Leine rumlaufen muß.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (28. Februar 2005)

Meine Freundin wurde dort an dem strand letztes jahr mit dem Hund weggeschickt. das mit Leine und Maulkorb weiss ich (stört dort aber keinen, da unser ein 40kg Lamm ist  - aber sowas sind wir ja von Italien gewohnt)

Du meinst das das ein "Hundestrand" dort an diesem Campingplatz ist?

Steffen


----------



## Ger (28. Februar 2005)

Ich meine, ich hätte da unten Richtung Radweg nach Riva entsprechende Schilder gesehen. Zumindest letztes Jahr. Ansonsten kannste mit dem Lamm auch prima in der Sacra toben, Richtung Arco, da gibt es sehr flache Abschnitte im Fluß.
Gruß
Ger


----------



## Augus1328 (28. Februar 2005)

Du meinst den Maroadi, oder.... Wusste garnicht, dass Hunde dort nicht an den Beach dürfen. Und wenn Du so weit wie möglich an den Rand gehst (unterhalb des Radweges nach Riva), da fällt`s doch kaum auf, oder? Oder gleich irgendwo am Fluß in Richtung Arco. Da hab ich auch schon Leute mit Hund im Wasser gesehen.

Gruss
Oli

Ohhh-da war der Ger schneller


----------



## Moonshaker (28. Februar 2005)

jo schwimmen geh ich mit dem hund schon, aber meine freundin will da mit dem hund am wasser in der sonne liegen, während ich tagsüber auf dem Rad sitze.

Steffen


----------



## Ger (28. Februar 2005)

aber für den Hund bitte ein schattiges Plätzchen.  
Gruß
Ger


----------



## Moonshaker (1. März 2005)

Also ich hab gestern mit meiner Freundin nochmals gesprochen, und sie meinte, dass in ganz Torbole und Riva am Strand Schilder standen das dort Hundeverbot   sei - hmmmm?

Weiss keiner einen Strand an den auch Hunde dürfen?
Sollte schon in der Nähe von Torbole/Riva sein.

mfg steffen


----------



## Backfisch (7. August 2006)

Gibt's da neues drüber? Erfahrungsberichte?

Wir sind demnächst 'ne Woche unten, und zwar in Manerba del Garda.


----------



## Lumpatz (24. Juli 2009)

Servus,

da meine Freundin und ich im August idealerweise am Gardasee Urlaub mit Hund machen wollen, frage ich mal in die Runde, ob es hierzu etwas neues gibt.


----------



## FrankyB (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
gibt bes jetzt schon genauere Angaben? Möchte 2010 hin, und irgendwie muss der Hund mit an den Strand, kann zur Not auch ein paar m abseits sein.
Falls also jmd die Augen offen gehalten hat, gibt es was mit Hundeerlaubnis?
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (23. Januar 2010)

Als langjähriger Gardasee und Hundebesitzer haben wir folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

- Hunde dürfen in Torbole nicht in den See
- Die Hunde werden daher meist an der Sarca (Fluss) ausgeführt
- Gemeinsames Baden mit Herrchen/Frauchen ist nicht möglich, außer Ihr riskiert eine Strafe
- Der Bürgermeister soll ein Hundehasser sein, Verbote, Verbote und nochmals Verbote für die Hunde
- Also bleibt es nur dabei, dass Wuff angeleunt auf dem Campingplatz schnüffeln darf

Unsere Reaktion: wir fahren normalerweise nur noch zu Ostern an den Lago (da geht es noch). Im Sommer suchen wir jetzt andere Ziele aus, für den Hund wäre es sonst eine Quälerei bei >30°C nicht ins Wasser zu dürfen.

Schade aber wahr ...

Gruß Uwe + Carlo der Golden Retriever


----------



## mossoma (23. Januar 2010)

uwero schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Gardasee und Hundebesitzer haben wir folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
> 
> - Hunde dürfen in Torbole nicht in den See
> - Die Hunde werden daher meist an der Sarca (Fluss) ausgeführt
> ...


 


Hallo Uwe,

Wir haben in Riva die selben Hunde Erfahrungen gemacht.
Unser Border Mädchen fährt daher nicht mehr nach Italien
Übrigens wir kennen uns
ich denke beim Bike Festival zu Ostern werden wir uns wieder sehen.
Ich bin Thomas und wir standen in Goisern mit unseren Womos nebeineinander, in Hinterglemm haben wir uns auch getroffen.
LG aus Österreich


----------



## uwero (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Thomas,

cool, so klein ist die Welt!

Wir werden dieses Jahr Ostern nicht zum Lago fahren, sondern haben heute für 11 Tage Teneriffa gebucht. Seit längerer Zeit hatten wir geplant dort einmal mit den Kids hinzufahren, die Bikes sind natürlich (3x) dabei.

Tobi will dieses Jahr groß angreifen und Lizenz (Bundesliga, NRW-Cup) fahren, da sind die 2.300Hm von Puerto zum Teide die richtige Herausforderung.

Beim Salzkammergut-Marathon sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall und Saalbach könnte auch gehen.

Viel Spaß am Lago,

Gruß Uwe


----------



## moritz-94 (31. Januar 2010)

die changsen stehen schlecht,
sind auch immer am gardasee in torbole am camping bellavista, wir sind zwar dort nie mit hund, aber bekannte hatten dass problem auch schon, hunde sind am ganzen nordteil des gardasees nur morgens bis ca 10 uhr und abends erst wieder ab ca. 18 uhr erlaubt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, is n bissl doof, mich würden ja hunde nicht stören aber die iterlener antscheinend schon...

mfg

moritz


----------

